# Boston Poiice Orientation 11/11.



## dotrat

Well folks, i'm in. That's right I ran that course in *'1:45'*, the rest was a breeze. When I was done I had to see Det. Fomalare where he congratulated me, handed me a letter advising to me to show up at Orientation 9am sharp on 11/11. He said don't give your 2 week notice until after Orientation.

*Me*: "_Does this mean i'm in?"_
*Det. *F.: _"Yes sir, you are, Congratulations"_

*1 down. FiXXer, Auxguy, Ranger, let's do it.*


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Man.. CONGRATS..!!!! AWESOME.. okay.. did anyone fail... what are the numbers situation.. I take it that you get your letter and you are in..!!?? Did you get an equipment list?


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

It's much different than last week. There's a bunch of BPD folks, maybe 15 or so there watching from the balcony above. The Civil Service folks are much more strict this week. Very organzied. They shuttle you in to the gym. You do your test, you immediately leave the gym and tell Det. F. whether you passed or failed. He hands you the letter, you leave.

If you fail you can re-take the test next Monday. It will cost you another $150. Most people were passing. It does seem like all the 'fails' are from the Females.

No Equipment list. Just show up on 11/11 and bring 2 proofs of residency: Gass bill, electric, phone, etc...


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

huh.. I take that is they are allowing people to retake it then.. they need to fill the spots... Will vehicle Registration due as part of residencey.. ?


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Let me check.....................here is what is says verbatim.

*Recruit Candidates who have successfully completed all phases of the screening process will report for a mandatory orientation sesson as follows:*

*DATE: Saturday, November 1, 2006*

*WHERE: the "Cafeteria" Boston Police Headquarters - 1st floor*

*TIME: 9:00am to 12:00pm*

*Please be advised that you must provide two proofs of residency at the time of this orientation. Allowable documentation is as follows:*

*Cable, electric, gas, heating, telephone bill, If those are unavailable, please sbumit photocopies of driver's lisence; bank statement; car registration; voter registration; credit card statement.*

*You must be prompt for this seesion and expect to be on site for at least three hours.*


----------



## Bri9801

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Congrats.....


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Whew, that's a relief. Well bro, looks like this is it after all. I feel a little more at ease now. 
Was the floor in better shape this time? I can't believe you knocked 20 seconds off, good job.


----------



## Bri9801

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Not to try to worry you guys but remember what happened to the 14 people at the last orientation....of course, they all got in a couple of weeks later


----------



## Bri9801

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*



FiXXXer024 said:


> I can't believe you knocked 20 seconds off, good job.


adrenaline


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

I am going to frame that letter... Talk about a dream come true.. Hey.. they weren't kidding that the process would be grueling back june/july..


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Thanks guys, your next. The floor was the same, it was a little warmer though.

It's amazing what your body can do when it's all at stake. Last week I went in cold, I didn't stretch, I just did it. This week I got up early, ate something and stretched out. When I got there I stretched out some more, threw in some push-ups and knocked it out. Like you said FiXXER, I visualized the course in my head and methodically attacked it.

Det. F. stressed don't give your two week notice until after orientation.


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

I imagine they dont' want to have happen last time.


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*



dotrat said:


> Det. F. stressed don't give your two week notice until after orientation.


Ugh, that's them saying "just cause you made it doesn't mean you made it", lol. It should be fine though, I've got a real good feeling about this. How many did you see or talk to that failed?


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

I think they just want to protect themselves. As we all know in the past classes have been pushed back.


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Right.. I think they opened themselves up to liability last time. But.. even if not this class.. it is a garauntee that you will be in a class.


----------



## Bri9801

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*



dotrat said:


> I think they just want to protect themselves. As we all know in the past classes have been pushed back.


I would worry more about the numbers,meaning them not getting to you, then that date....11/27 is set in stone for the start date.

The other reason they do things like this is that they are starting their "games" with your head already.....they are not fond of telling you anything, even while you are in the academy


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

It's out of my hands now. I think i'll be alright though.I think my rank is high enough.


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

I am not necessarily convinced of the numbers, from the Det's that I have talked to.. I was told.. if you pass you are in.. don't worry about it.. just pass the PAT..


----------



## Auxguy2405

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Congrat Dotrat..... I knew you would do it. Hopefully we will be joining you. the funny part is i don't even know you but I am truly proud of you, lol


----------



## Auxguy2405

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Does any one know how many failed?


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Thanks Auxguy. We'll all know each other soon and graduating together.


----------



## tomcats

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Make sure you wear jeans and a ratty T-shirt to orientation. You'll be doing a bit of running around and don't want to mess up your Sunday best. You should probably think about wearing sewats even. Don't dress up or you'll regret it. Trust me. Heheheheeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## Auxguy2405

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

What do they have you do in orientation? Are you sure they won't be pissed if you show up in sweats.


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

I'm FAIRLY sure he was being a smartass, lol. Showing up in jeans and a t-shirt would definately fall in the realm of "bad career moves".


----------



## Bri9801

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Yeah, sweats would be so much better for the run around HQ...


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Sweats would be equal to shortest BPD career Stint.. I don't care if I am wearing my Sunday's Best... I am sure it will be all worth it.. Plus I am sure everyoen will agree with me here.. I have done my fair share of running around.. what is one more day before the fun starts


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Suit, tie, and a smile.


----------



## tomcats

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Suit and tie will be OK but the sweats will help you move quicker and show everyone you're not afraid to take initiative and be an individual. The D.I.'s love individuals.


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Sweats would definitely help me run faster out of the Cafeteria to my car. I'm sure Drill Sgt. Downey loves individuals. It's an interesting tactic, but I think i'll stick with the tried and true "All for one and one for all"


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

I was thinking dressing up in my halloween costume... lol... anyways.. I am off at 8:00 for my PAT tomorrow.. Good luck Fixxer and Auxguy... and I will see you on the flip side..


----------



## Auxguy2405

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Good luck Ranger,


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Good luck man, you should be fine...


----------



## Bri9801

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Good luck to all the guys taking their PAT tommorrow


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Good Luck tomorrow folks! Remember, visualize & focus.


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Alright boys adn girls... Dotrat.. I will se you on the 11th... Got my congrats and told me I was in from the Detecitves .. and was told see you on the 11th.... No I can finally sleep at night.. well for the next 9 days


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Congrat's! It's all coming together nicely....What was the pass/fail rate so far today? Lot's of folks?


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

I was #11 this morning..a couple people struggled but passed. They didn't follow directions. They said that on Monday numerous people failed.. but have the option to retest. I noticed that the Detectives up top where taking plenty of notes about who was following directions and who wasn't... and if you didn't follow .. you were made aware of it.... Hopefully Auxguy and Fixxer do alright... You are rihgt.. today.. I flew through it.. I found the that the PAT guys were very helpfull and wanted to see everyone succeed ...


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

No sweat, both me and Auxguy knocked 1 second off our practice times and will both be there on the 11th. Two from my group didn't pass, I noticed two from Rangers group that came out failed. Apparently a lot didn't make it because they didn't follow directions. One kid couldn't seem to wrap his head around the phrase "ONE HAND ON THE GUN" during the trigger pull because he kept bringing his other hand up, so they failed him. The kid from my group who I was SURE wouldn't waste $150 on the test came anyway and the poor guy did just as bad this time, and from what I saw it looks like he may be coming Monday again... I feel kinda bad for him. I hope he doesn't waste another $150 because he's just not in shape at all. Umm oh and one girl missed some cones and couldn't get the bag down right and she didn't make it either. My final time was 1:51, which the instructors were saying is pretty damn good. I was shooting the shit with them about how I was going for a good time and he said "shit, lot of people aren't even breaking 2 minutes".


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Fixxer.... I wonder who they were from my group? It is kinda funny.. when I walked out of there .. I was like.. did I pass?? Even though they told me I passed and go see the Detectives.. I do feel bad for the people that don't make it.. all this way.. you know


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

There was a spanish kid who I guess couldn't grasp the idea of using only one hand on the gun and a chubby girl with a ponytail who was saying she was 8 seconds over the time.


----------



## Auxguy2405

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Congrats to everyone. Following in directions was key today. I was in the 10 o' clock group and I seen atleast 3 fails come out of the 9 am group. I also feel bad for the guy that Fixxer is talkig about. He gives it his all but i'm not sure if I would spend another $150. But I honestly wish him the best and hope that he does pass on Monday. It's going to suck waiting until the 11th to find out if we are headed to the Academy though. I hope we all make IT , I can already feel the comradery developing.


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Whoa, I thought we found out we're heading to the Acadmey?


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Yea.. Auxguy... what is up with that Comment... according to the Detecktives and some placed calls today by me.. you pass the PAT .. your are in... accordingly... they are having retests Monday to ensure that they have all 105 people... You are going to be surprised on the 11th that they may not have 105... The head of the CSU PAT told us today.. 40% of people taking the test will fail because of not following directions, if you pass you are in.. by the way.. 51 people took the test today...


----------



## Auxguy2405

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

While i was waiting to do the PAT today one of the guys from the 9 am group came in and told the detectives that he passed. and when they gave him the congrats and letter he said " Is this the letter that means i am going into the academy" Both detectives said no and the sargent said " This is the letter that tells you to report to HQ on the 11 to have a chance at going to the academy. And the detective told him that it is still not a guaranteed thing yet, so don't resign.

Honestly i think we are all in and will be there on the 27th. I think they just say that to prevent any liability or a repeat of the incident with 44-06. I spoke to a few other people with in BPD and they told me the following:

1. It is not a guaranteed thing because some people still have some issues like residency, etc. I know there was one guy that passed today but said he does not live in boston and they told him that he would need to have a legit boston address that they can come do a home visit on before a certain date. I am figuring if he does not then he would be out and there are a few other unique situation like people who were allowed to do the PAT but were still waiting for other documentation for medical and etc.

2. The people that retest on monday will be reserves for the 27th class provided that they pass. I honestly don't think they would allow people to retest if they has enough people already. 2 of the 3 detectives that were there today made their opinions known bout the retest. I don't think it is something that they wanted to do but as forced to do by a higher up or HRD, Maybe they don't have enough people. But both of them said that everyone had 6 months to prepare for the test and they didn't feel bad for the people who didn't pass because they didn't want it bad enough to get in good enough shape to pass the PAT.

3. I was told that "Orientation" consists of od being spoken to by various people in the BPD such as the someone from the HR dept, the Academy staff, he Sup, the new chief and a few others, and there may be some paperwork we have to fill out. They said come dressed in your best.

I was talking to a good friend of mines who was in the last class (44-06) and said that 14 people from his orientation group were told that the would not be going in to the academy because there was not enough money and the class before that had a few people in the same boat. The 14 in class 44-06 were already told ro resign from their job and the BPD took a lot of shit for this, it was in all the news papers. So i think it is more of a liability thing to tell everyone not to resign yet. But in my past experiences with BPD i have learned nothing is guaranteed with them, So i am not getting my hopes up until i have the letter in my hand telling me to resign from my job and appear at the academy on the 27th.

I didn't mean to scare anyone!!! Please excuse the spelling I am half sleep.


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Should we schedule our 'pre-Acaemy' run for after the 11th to be on the safe side?


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Yes... lol. I'm with Auxguy as far as not getting your hopes up. I love how my mom decided to INFER from my passing the PAT that I was in and done. I got like a dozen phone calls yesterday from people congratulating me for nothing and I was sick of explaining to them why it meant nothing by like the 5th call. I have a pretty good feeling about things though. My buddy there from highschool is an 89 and he's in it so I know I'm not the lowest number there at 92...


----------



## tomcats

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

You guys have done all you can.You've passed all the tests ,so now just sit back and wait. I know it sucks but you'll be in sooner or later. I imagine it will be sooner. Congrats on all you've done so far and don't freak if the academy gets pushed back a little bit. You're going to get there, it's up to the powers that be now, so relax a little bit. I know it's hard to but you have a long academy ahead of you so you might as well relax now while you have the time. And don't forget the sweats and ratty t-shirt for orientation!!!! Good luck guys!!!!


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Fixxer.. I know that the numbers went down to I believe in the high 79's /80 mark. I know some people at the test and at the meds with those scores. I am just going on the assumption that 1/3 of the canidates failed the PAT. Speaking with some BP's they explained that the last academy was the first time in a long time that the rug (ie money) was pulled. Gerenally once you pass the PAT you are in. I know I keep repeating this, but it is very disheartening to know that I make it this far and it would fall apart. Anyways... See you guys on the 11th and accroding to some cops I talked to today.. be prepared to get in formation .. get yelled at.. and run around headquarters.. literally .. run around (outside hq) in your finest.


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Really... Well I was planning on buying some new dress shoes, so maybe I'll spring for the kind we'll wear in uniform with the dress shoe look but with a sneaker sole. I've seen them at MHQ, they're kinda expensive though... I definately need some new dress shirts too.


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

I figured what the hell.. I will wear my best... and break it in.. lol


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

I dig it.


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

I feel like such a lazy shit now, I havn't ran since last Sunday. The whole "passing the PAT" thing took away my gusto, plus my schedule has been bonkers this week. I gotta get back in my groove... anyone else feeling a bit lazy after passing?


----------



## Auxguy2405

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

You are not alone. Ive been the same way. we better get back in gear, we have the 1.5 mile run around the HQ on the 11th.


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Negatory gentlemen, i've been busting my ass on my runs since Monday. I've actually amped them up. I suggest you do the same as well. It's not over yet, we have 6 months of hard work ahead of us. Is this how it's going to be in the Academy? Me having to motivate you girls to get your asses moving?

Might I remind you that we are but a few weeks away from starting our dream jobs? On July 8 800 ppl. showed to to start the beginning of what they thought would be the culmination of their "dream job". Now here it is Nov 3rd and we stand poised to enter the hallowed halls of the Boston Police Academy on November 27th. It started with 800, ended with 105, and were one of them.

You know that feeling you get when you see a BPD cruiser go by as you say to yourself "damn that should be me". Well now it can be you...how bad do you want it?

I want it. But we'll need each other to get. Now get off your asses, put down the quarter pounder, and get your ass out there and run.

Not bad huh?


----------



## Auxguy2405

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Yes Sir, I think I am going to go run a marathon after that speech. No sir, but all jokes aside, I agree with you a 100% because When i see a BPD cruiser with the lights activated heading to a call i do often say that should or will be me. I want it more than you can imagine and i am sure we all do and will help and push each other because we will all need it at one point or the other.

I had mentioned to Fixer that i have a ton of material on Criminal law, Motor vehicle law , constitutional law and everything else you can imagine from my last academy. I had a few friends who just graduated the 44-06 class look it over and they said it is pretty much the same stuff as in the BPD academy. When i have nothing to do at work (which is often) I used the time to review the definitions and some of the that I know i will need to know like the back of my hand. I offered to make copies of some of the stuff that i know we will be seeing in the academy and i am now extended this offer to the rest of you. If you don't take me up on the offer it is fine and there will be no hard feelings.

Before i went to my last reserve academy i reviewed the same stuff i am doing now and they though i was or had been a full-time officer because i knew my shit. The funny part is that i didn't know shit, but i had the basics and main stuff down. Trust me it can't hurt. If you guys already have the material trust me use it.


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*



dotrat said:


> Negatory gentlemen, i've been busting my ass on my runs since Monday. I've actually amped them up. I suggest you do the same as well. It's not over yet, we have 6 months of hard work ahead of us. Is this how it's going to be in the Academy? Me having to motivate you girls to get your asses moving?
> 
> Might I remind you that we are but a few weeks away from starting our dream jobs? On July 8 800 ppl. showed to to start the beginning of what they thought would be the culmination of their "dream job". Now here it is Nov 3rd and we stand poised to enter the hallowed halls of the Boston Police Academy on November 27th. It started with 800, ended with 105, and were one of them.
> 
> You know that feeling you get when you see a BPD cruiser go by as you say to yourself "damn that should be me". Well now it can be you...how bad do you want it?
> 
> I want it. But we'll need each other to get. Now get off your asses, put down the quarter pounder, and get your ass out there and run.
> 
> Not bad huh?


Wow... I... I uhhh... All I can say to that is...

SETTLE DOWN NANCY, lol. I'm throttling back because I don't want to make you look bad. You get yourself riled up like that every day over us and you're liable give yourself a heart attack.

j/k brotha, don't worry yourself none. Sunday starts a new week, I'll be back in action. I'm a wicked creature of habit. I schedule everything down to a tee. One minor fluxuation to my scheduled routine throws me all off until I can find a time to restart my cycle. I can't go to the gym if say I forget my waterbottle or my lifting gloves. I just can't, don't ask me why. So like this week I had to take Wednesday off for the test so I worked today instead when I'd normally have the day off and go to the gym in the morning. I have plans tonight so I can't go tonight, Saturdays I don't work out cause I hang out with my girlfriend, that leaves Sunday as the first point to restart my routine... It's annoying but I'm wacky like that, my routine is what motivates me to keep doing it.


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Auxguy .. every little helps.. As I said previously.. I am an Attorney in Mass and did go to the reserve academy as well. I still have all my books and the class work came very easy to me. I will be more than will to give a hand in the studying. Trust me.. knowing the law helps, espeically knowing how to break the elements down. As Dotrat stated, there is this sense of comradery here, which is nice. At least we will know people when we get there.. It is like having our own little support group..lol.. Anyways I hear what you say about the cruisers .. It never felt better walking into HQ on the 8th thinking I would be working there.. and it only got better each time.


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Auxguy: I'd love copies of whatever you have.

Ranger2: You are in my study group. I haven't picked everyone yet, but you are definitely in.

FiXXer: I don't care if you forgot your gloves, waterbottle, elbow cream, your mini-skirt & haltertop, get your ass out there and run, lift, whatever it is just do it.

When shall we run together?


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

So I tried to give my boss 2 months noitce of the BPD.. he refues to accept resignation and demanded that I stay until December 31, 2006. I told him repeadetly.. that I couldn't. I also explained that if this was the case, a 2 week notice couldn't be afforded. Instead, he cuts my pay after notice of me leaving. Then refuses to pay me for the following week, then terminates me.. too bad, I submitted my resignation last week. Can you beleive this... An unblemished work history.. and he pulls this


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Sue him... lol...

Dotty, if I needed you to motivate me I wouldn't be here right now . Catch me on a day after I'd been out late partying and I'll love you, lol... J/k Once academy starts we'll all be wondering what having a social life was like...
Once we get in the swing of things at academy I'll be in heaven. That repetitous activity will be perfect for me. You wake up and know exactly what you're in for. It's like Einstien, the less of the daily grind that you have to focus on remembering, the more of your mental capacity you can dedicate to learning and creating. He used to wear the same thing every day to avoid having to think about what he wanted to wear on that particular day. It's kinda like what I said about the PAT, once you have it all memorized and it becomes automatic you can focus on the small things.


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Ranger, some people are just jerks.

We'll be motivating each other. The fact that we've had this interaction prior to the Academy should help us all. I know a few other folks that will be going in, but I haven't had this in depth of interaction with them, mostly "So where are you at in the process?" This board has been helpful to me. And I feel the camraderie and friendships already building....even though some of us haven't even offically met.

Come November, we're all in this soup together


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*



dotrat said:


> Come November, we're all in this soup together


Mmmm, I hope it's Progresso... Chicarina or maybe chicken noodle. OOOooh OOOooh! Wait, Campbells Chunky is pretty fantastic actually. The chili is awesome, but I know that's not technically soup... Neither is NE clam chowder, but that's good too. Wait, does gumbo count as a soup or is that it's own category? Cause the Campbells Chunky chicken and sausage gumbo is fan-f'n-tastic and I would most certainly choose that if I had a choice for a soup to be in...

 :baby21: :bat:


----------



## KindaConfused

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

So after all this ranting and worrying about the PAT from you guys, I heard they have put "steps" on the wall? Is this true? You guys had 2x4 pieces of wood up the wall to use to get over the wall?


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

That is true.. but I didn't use them.. I has so much adrenaline flowing through me that I literally hurdled the wall..

The mushroom soup that you get at Chinese food places is my type of soup...


----------



## Auxguy2405

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Sadly, Yes it is true. But we didn't know that until the day of the preview. I don't think people were worried about getting over the wall, i think it was just pre-- test nervousness.I know it was an issues with females making it over the wall. I know there are some people who are going to say that they didn't use the steps and if it is true that is fine, i am not going to lie i used it, Any extra help the BPD is going to give me i am going to take advantage of it. I figure it's the least they could do for putting us thru all this shit anyway. I ran a 1:44 so if even if i didn't use the wood i would have still made it up and over with plenty time to spare. The funny thing is i had it set in my mind that i wasn't going go used the wood because I didn't need and i wanted the satifaction of knowing i did it all on my own. But the day when i did the PAT i couldn't help to use it, you will waist more time and effort trying not ot use it.


----------



## Robert35

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Congrats to all. Hope to see you all on the street after training and we can get some much needed help out in the Trenches. Good Luck and keep up the good work.


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Fuck those steps... there were still girls (and guys) who failed. They all wanted to bitch and moan and find an excuse for not finishing the course in time even though it all boiled down to them not being fit. I didn't need the steps so I didn't use them, I just hopped the wall. There was no bitching and worrying from me, I can't even wrap my head around someone who wants this job but can't perform something so simple as hopping a short wall. Now I guess when I can hop a fence to chase someone, I have to worry about whether my backup can get over it too. "Oh jeez, hey bud we're gonna have to find another fence to chase this guy over, I can't get over that fence without some steps on it... sorry."


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Thanks Robert35, we have 6 months of hard work ahead of us...any advice?


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

word Fixxer... hoping that wall brought back the old days in C-town playing tag.. lol


----------



## tomcats

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Keep your moths shut and your eyes open. Don't be the one person the D.I's single out. Have your shit together from day one. You're going to get blasted anyway but if the see you're squared away they just might move on to the next guy. Don't sweat it they aren't there to boot you out and as long as you're squared away it wont be to bad. Day one sucks plain and simple and so does week one but it slowly gets better. Just hang tough, you've worked to hard to mess it up now.


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Hell week boys.. hell week


----------



## Bri9801

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Watch out for "Mud Day"


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Well rule number one is we all stick together. Someone falls behind we all help out, that way no one has to worry about being singled out by anyone.


----------



## Auxguy2405

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Thanx for the advice tomcats, All help and advice it greatly appreciated


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

t - 5 days


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

T -199hr:20min


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

So FiXXer, are you "back on schedule"?


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

I have to say I have been off schedule for about 3 weeks now


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Not to worry...Drill Sgt. Downey will get you in shape.....


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

I am good for the 1.5 in under 13:00 after that I will be looking for you guys to pull me through.. lol


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*



dotrat said:


> So FiXXer, are you "back on schedule"?


NNNNope... Pats-Colts pissed me off so badly I just talked to myself for 15 minutes while I shook back and forth Tito-style, cursing the officials for sucking so much balls and Tom Brady for throwing 4 picks. I'll be at the gym tonight, I'm probably going to have to go flat out to kick start things, I havn't run since last Sunday. A little week long vaca before the big dance starts...


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

How many CM guys are going in? I'm one, FiXXXer is two, I know of one more...


----------



## Auxguy2405

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Cm?


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Catholic Memorial High School..._THE_ CM.

I know of at least three more who made it to the medical/psyche but I know of only one who passed the PAT with me.


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Sorry guys.. not me...


----------



## smilly217

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

This whole thread cracks me up. Hey Auxguy, do you really think that this is anything like the reserve academy? If that's the case then the guys who have the special officer academy mine as well skip the whole thing because they've worked alongside BPD. I'm not trying to put you down, but we'll see you when you get ready for the streets. Don't go in with the attitude that you have everything already, because it's a whole new ball game. Just curious, what have you done with that training? Were you an auxillary officer in a town (as your name implies)? 
Best advice is for everyone to go in and kick some ass because we need all the help we can get out there. The extra numbers will help us immensely. My advice for you fixxer is to get rid of the cocky (my shit don't stink) attitude because they will see it in you, even if you are trying to hide it. 
Remember it doesn't matter if you end up with a 90 or a 100 average, it's the guy who knows how to apply the laws and knows the street who's going to save your ass one day. Being able to remember the laws and training will get you through the academy, being able to apply what you know will get you home safely at night. 
Good luck and hopefully at the end, I'll be saying welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## Auxguy2405

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Well Smilly217 Thank you for your advice but i never said nor do i think the reserve academy is anything like the BPD academy. First of all I think the Reserve academy was a joke, Don't get me wrong we had some excellent instructors and teachers but there was no PT componet (which i feel is very inportant) and there is no way in hell that you can go to class 2 days a week for 6 months and know enough about the law, procedures and tactics to feel that you know enough to hit the street as a officer.

All i said is that a lot of the same things we covered in the reserve academy I will be seeing again if i make it into the BPD academy and that it can't hurt to go over some of the information that i have from the reserve academy so it is fresh in my head. I know the books and everything else will probably be different, but i also know that knowing the basics definitions , Rights of arrest and other basics information can't hurt. I know that if asked what the definitions of arrest is, i don't want to say "it's when you put handcuffs on someone and put them in the car and take them to jail" like some people would say. I know that instructors at the academy don't want to her this and will probably rip you a new ass in front of the entire class for saying it. I would rather be able to say that, Arrest is the taking under real or assumed authority, custody of another person for the purposes of holding him to answer to a criminal charge, or to prevent harm to themselves or others. In my opinion the second definition sounds better to me, what do you think?

I also know that knowing the law inside and out is great but it doesn't do much when you are out there on the street dealing with some of the stuff you do as a PO, this is were the rest of the training i.e. defensive tactics, etc come into play.

Like i said the reserve academy was a joke to me but it was a good start, I am currently and( have been for a couple years now) a Auxilliary officer in Randolph. I am also a part-time officer at Fisher College in downtown boston. Neither Randolph or Fisher are the best departments or comparable to the BPD but you have to start somewhere. I am also a full-time computer tech and work in randolph and Fisher because i wanted to get as much training and hands on experience as possible. I figured the books i can learn but the time on the street and experience is what will save my life one day. Both Fisher and Randolph aux are what you make of them. I have learned somethings at both of them. I have not arrested a ton of people nor been in a shootout. But I have participated in several arrest, been been involved in a couple fights, involved in several MV stops as well as a few building searches, a rape investigation, responded to a couple Domestic calls all of which i would not have experienced if i was not at both Randolph and Fisher. I know this does give me all the training in need but they are life experiences that i have learned from.

So I do appreciate your advice and will definitely take it, but you are not telling me anything new or that i didn't already figure out and know. I think that you may have misunderstand what i was trying to say. All i was saying is that the better prepared you can physically , mentally and academically the better off you will be and reviewing my criminal and constitunal law books can't hurt, But is cool either way. I am always willing to listen to a someone more experienced and is in the position that i am trying to get too( You are a Boston Police officer, right). I have a ton of friend that are officer mostly for the BPD and I have had detailed discussions with each of them about the job, the academy, personal lives while in the academy and on the job, tricks of the trade dealing with the stress of the job and and everything else so i understand where you are coming from. Don't take it personal cause i'm not, I just think it as a misunderstanding. And i wil bust my ass and give it a 120% , so i will be able to get that welcome aboard from you. I want it personally too, lol

P.s. Excuse the spelling and grammar, Report writing isn't one of my best skills, atleast not yet.


----------



## smilly217

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Possibly I misunderstood what you were saying. I took it like you thought that because you had the reserve training, then you would breeze through regarding law etc. Definately get better with the reports because I hate reading reports that look like they were written by my 5 yr old son. 
It's good that you have the exp w/ the two agencies and hopefully the experience will help you. Just realize that some of the things we do in Boston are different than the way other towns/agencies operate. So keep an open mind and keep strong. 
Randolph aux seems to be a stepping stone to departments, but I've also seen some of the people come out of there thinking they've seen it all. I'm not knocking it, because it serves a purpose in Randolph. 
Again Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

t - 4 days


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

My Civil Service ranking went up to '202' from '203' today....anyone else see a change?


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

I moved up 2 spots..


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

But I also noticed about 10 people directly in back of me who were in my group for the PAT ... 3 of which failed accordingly to fixxer


----------



## Auxguy2405

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Honestly, I don't think the scores are eithere accurate or matter much at this point. If you think about it you have people who were at the aPAT who scored in the mis 80's and there were a few people who scored in the high 90's. Some of those people who scored in the 90's failed the PAT on the first go around. I think that we should all be ok one way or the other. The fact that they let people retest is good sign, maybe they don't have a full class as of yet.


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

I'm not cocky goddammit! lol...


----------



## Auxguy2405

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

We know you aren't Fixxer,
Any word on how many people passed or failed on monday?


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Wow, this is a ten page thread already. Everyone ready for Saturday? Get your two 'bills' ready. Get your suit, shirt, and tie dry cleaned. Shine your shoes, get a haircut, and cut your nails. They've seen us all summer, but this is really their first chance to really see us.


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*



dotrat said:


> Wow, this is a ten page thread already. Everyone ready for Saturday? Get your two 'bills' ready. Get your suit, shirt, and tie dry cleaned. Shine your shoes, get a haircut, and cut your nails. They've seen us all summer, but this is really their first chance to really see us.


I'm buying some new stuff. I've gotten in such better shape since last year when I bought my current dress get-up that it honestly doesn't look good on me anymore... and I need new shoes anyway. I'm thinking a nice black number, nice white shirt, blue tie, nice new shiney black shoes, lower my ears a little, look nice... GQ style.


----------



## Auxguy2405

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Hey does everyone have to report to HQ's at the same time? Some people have said they have to be there at 8am and others said 9am?


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Doubt it. It says be there at 9am and be prepared to be there for over 3 hours. It didn't seem that Det. Fomalarie was passing out different letters to different people. But hey, what do I know.


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

I got the same impression. I don't think there's more then one time, I think everyone qualified to do this job is going to be in the cafeteria at 9am on Saturday.


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

I'm sure mostly everyone will be watching who walks into the cafeteria saying to themselves: "Shit, he got in?" or "He passed the physch?" or "They didn't bag him on the background?" or "Wha happened during his drug test?"

We're all classmates together....All for one....


----------



## Auxguy2405

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*



dotrat said:


> We're all classmates together....All for one....


That is so true and is going to play a key roll in everyone's success.


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*



Auxguy2405 said:


> Hey does everyone have to report to HQ's at the same time? Some people have said they have to be there at 8am and others said 9am?


I don't think you want to be walking into the cafeteria at 8:59.. or 9:00 on the nose.. Trust me.. I will be hovering around HQ about 8:00


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

You want to early enough so the Officer at the desk has no idea why you're there.


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

They'll end up arresting me for tresspassing.. lol


----------



## Auxguy2405

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Well since it is all for one, I'll bail you out Ranger. But i'm going need my money back and no personal check, lol. I hear the academy is pretty expensive


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

I hope everyones got good transportation. We're going to be there (at academy) every day, rain or snow. I might be picking up an '03 Silverado SS after orientation Saturday, I've always wanted one, just never needed a pickup so I never pulled the trigger on it... I'll have to trade my gee-tee-oh in though, that kinda sucks :-(


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

I was told they like it if folks carpool. I know of a couple of guys (3-4) from Dot that I might switch off weeks driving in with. We own 2 cars, a Freestar & a Mazda Protege that I drive.


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Yea, I'll have to see who lives near me when we get in if that's the case. I don't know anyone who's particularly close to me. Is that Freestar AWD? cause remember, some days it's going to be deep and we're going to have to make it uphill to get there. I know for damn sure I'd wipe someone out trying to get my GTO up that hill (even with all my practice getting it up the hill to my house). I'm not screwing around, lol, I was looking at a A4 Quattro or a Colorado 4x4 but this SS is nice and the price is good, I have to take advantage of my employee discount while I can at my current job. Anyone needs to pick up a 4wd vehicle with a warranty let me know soon before I quit this place, I can hook you up with someone I trust in the sales dept to get you a good deal on something.


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

The my wife drives the Freestar. She's dropping off at school, picking up, probably going back and forth from her boyfriends house, etc...

I usually just drive the Mazda to the train station. It's in good shape.

How do you fella's wan to tgo about meeting each other on Saturday?


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Sorry boys.. I have a 4x4 Ranger.. I can take one person.. I will be coming from Charlestown... Good question on the meeting.. I will just go into the cafeteria and yell out.. "looking for a guy named fixxer"


----------



## Robert35

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Word out it is 108 for the new Class. Good luck to all make sure you have everything up to date on your M/v's they(academy Staff) like to check the Reg, Inspection Stickers Etc... Again make the most out of the Training and Come join the Nations First Police Dept in The Country.


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

The Academy staff are very interested who "FiXXer" really is.


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Walk into the cafe and hell out the code word...

The code word is... pickle...

Hahaha, yea you better keep that quiet. I'll reveal my true identity on the graduation podium then run for my life...


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Hmm.. I need to get to the registry then and get a new reg.. I gave my oringial to the det's on in July


----------



## dotrat

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

108? Pretty good. I'm sure they have a figure in mind as to how many will not make it out.


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Scenario.. "I walk in and yell pickle.. I am escorted out as quickly as I walked in"


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

I am assuming.. they want at least 100 to grduate taking into account people who will drop out.. Sorry boys.. no drop outs here


----------



## Bri9801

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

carpooling is mandatory after day 1


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Well Gentleman .. who can carpool from Charlestown.. I know one other guy from C-town


----------



## Robert35

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

I hear they had a hard time getting 100 for this class. They went through over 600 + names. Also in case you want to know about 15 to 20 flunk out of each class for all kinds of reasons not just Test Scores. Again Good luck and if I can give you all some advice Listen to the Staff and do as your told, be on time and always wear your uniform proud. So take care and Say hello to our Cadet Ryan, who will leave our district to trade in his Uniform for the Brown and we hope he makes Blue. Good Luck


----------



## Auxguy2405

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*



dotrat said:


> How do you fella's wan to tgo about meeting each other on Saturday?


I say we all wear High Visibility green dress shirts. That way we stand out and know who is who, There on sale at walmart, I already pick mines up, lol


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

Pickle!


----------



## Ranger2

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

We should all just meet outside HQ at 8:15 .. Code phrase " Snoopy has left the dog house" reply "pickle"


----------



## FiXXXer024

*Re: BPD Orientation 11/11.*

oooh, a little WWII style identification. Thunder/flash style. I like it...


----------



## dotrat

Name tags.

Robert! Thank you for the advice.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Name tags are tacky, besides I'd be too tempted to write something rediculous on them (not like you were serious about that idea anyway... I hope). Why don't we all just meet in one place rather then going in and waiting there in the cafe? If we can all agree to come at a specific time maybe we can all meet outside, say 8-8:15 by the command cruiser out front. Otherwise we can all sit in the cafe in the back left table or something relative to the door. The code sign will be the shocker... Throw it up, then take your seat, we'll know it's you. LOL.


----------



## dotrat

Watch we'll all be seated in the cafe. The Orientation will start, they will welcome us and congratulate us...then Supt. Donahue will say :"Alright I need FiXXer, Auxguy, Ranger, and Dotrat front and center."


----------



## Bri9801

dotrat said:


> Watch we'll all be seated in the cafe. The Orientation will start, they will welcome us and congratulate us...then Supt. Donahue will say :"Alright I need FiXXer, Auxguy, Ranger, and Dotrat front and center."


Might not happen at Orientation but it could happen on Day 1


----------



## tomcats

Or any other day during those glorious six months. It's not hard to find out who's who. Or maybe they already know. Hmmmmmm.....heheheheeeeee.


----------



## Ranger2

At least we all have had a very postive attitude through it all


----------



## dotrat

And we've showed teamwork and a willingness to help fellow recruits. That should count for something?


----------



## Ranger2

I guess we will know when brass calls out pickle


----------



## FiXXXer024

Hahahaha... Yes!!


----------



## dotrat

Even better. When we meet outside at the squad car there's a contingent of BPD brass there as well....

At least i've been postive in trying to motivate you slackers....


----------



## Auxguy2405

Well, I have made sure i didn't say anything that could be used against me, But i guess i am guilty by association, simply for the fact that i know the notorious FIXXXER, lol


----------



## Ranger2

okay.. 8:15 at the Command Cruiser


----------



## Ranger2

Did any one notice that Police is spelled wrong on this thread?


----------



## Auxguy2405

Yeah, I notice it a while ago.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Auxguy2405 said:


> Well, I have made sure i didn't say anything that could be used against me, But i guess i am guilty by association, simply for the fact that i know the notorious FIXXXER, lol


Well at least I won't be alone in my suffering.

Hahaha, they're gonna have snipers scoping out the cruiser marking us one by one.

"Eagle 1, targets in position..."
"Take 'em down"
"Roger..."


----------



## dotrat

I'll ask one of my fellow recruits...
"Hey do me a favor, go over to those guys by the cruiser.and whisper 'Pickle'......"

Seriously, other than FiXXer, we should be alright.


----------



## Ranger2

Does any see that we have created 2 threads and almost all the comments (15 pages) are almost all from us


----------



## dotrat

I actually started this tread, but I called it 'BPD Orientation 11/11' not Boston Poiice Orientation 11/11'...not sure what changed it.


----------



## Ranger2

you know.. it is funny you said that.. I thought that.. but then I thought I was seeing things. Strange...


----------



## FiXXXer024

They're onto us... messin' with our heads already...


----------



## dotrat

Dammit FiXXXer!


----------



## FiXXXer024

I didn't do nuthin! LOL... I'm a scapegoat!


----------



## Gil

dotrat said:


> I actually started this tread, but I called it 'BPD Orientation 11/11' not Boston Poiice Orientation 11/11'...not sure what changed it.


I was contacted from someone at the academy that asked that it be renamed so the DI's would have an easier time locating it on the board... Don't know why but I just went along with it. Anyway... have fun.


----------



## tomcats

Be afraid, be very afraid!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dotrat

I'm going dark until June.....Who are you people, I was never here...


----------



## tomcats

To late. To quote Gunnery Sgt. Hartman from FULL METAL JACKET....." They have your name, they have your ass. You will learn by the numbers! They will teach you!!! You had better square your ass away and start shitting tiffany cuff links or they will defintely fuck you up!!!" Have fun! I know the DI's will. Heheheheeeeeee


----------



## sherifflittle

Thats Good News Brother...best Of Luck And A Bit Of Advice For You?....4 Words....say No To Drugs"....what Area Will You Be Working In?...let Me Know..my Grandfather Was A Sgt. At Area A-1 For 46 Yrs...


----------



## Ranger2

Alright Boys and girls... remember 2 bills. I am going to bring photocopies just in case if they want them for the file. Clean shaven, tighten the hair cuts and lets look sharp. I will see everyone Saturday 8:15.. we are in for a journey and just think.. we are 5 months in the process already. They weren't kidding.. the mental preparation began July 8


----------



## HousingCop

*I have a splendid idea. Each of you cam PM each other on here with your cell phone numbers and can call each other while you are waiting outside HQ on 11-11. CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?*

*Maybe then you can make another 162 response thread of nonsense like the 77th 78th, 79th, & possibly 80th RTT threads. *

*CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?*

*Other than that, I wish you all the luck in the world in your new job & see you shortly in 6 months. HC*


----------



## dotrat

So much for 'Pickle'.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Yeah no shit, you pussbags didn't show. At least Auxguy called me and told me he was going to be late. I waited out there by the cruiser like a retard til 8:20 and everyone that walked by didn't so much as shoot me a glance.

Handing us that letter saying we were accepted right off the bat sure took the air out of the whole 3 hour ordeal huh?


----------



## dotrat

Where were you seated?


----------



## Auxguy2405

Well we all need to meet up before the 27th, Any idea's on when and where?


----------



## FiXXXer024

If you walked into the cafe, I was the table diagonally to the right closest to the door.

I absolutely can't believe people came to that in jeans... Did you see that when the deputy superintendant told that last girl to stand up to show her hair style? The girl did like a half stand with her hands pointlessly covering her hips as if she was going to hide the fact that she was wearing jeans. Yeeesh. Seems as if it was one particular segment of the population that couldn't follow orders and come dressed properly and I'll narrow it down by saying "it wasn't the guys"...

Alright we may as well go to PMs from here on in.

One final thing I'll say here is it's damn inspiring to know that out of the 5 guys here who've been posting since the get-go, 4 of us have made it through to the end (with Soxrocks of course being the only exclusion, but he'll get 'em next time). It's damn inspiring to know that we all came here KNOWING we'd do this (though I seem to be the only "cocky" one who voiced that surity) and here were are DOING IT. It's no coincidence. Our desire to do good things gives us the drive to do this. It will give us the courage to move past this, look ahead and focus on the next obstacle that's as easily passable as the last ones. When your mind and your heart are focused on your goal, nothing in the world can stop you, not even the limitations of your body. Just remember that every day and you'll never fail... See you boys there.


----------



## dotrat

I second that. I was the 5th person to show up. I was diagonally across from you. There was 5 of us at the table 4 guys 1 girl. 

Now it's all for one and one for all. I'm proud to be in the same class as you guys.


----------



## Ranger2

Dotrat.. you must have been right behind me.. there were 3 guys in front of me.. they made us lineup outside and get out letters.


----------



## AFCOP

FiXXXer024 said:


> One final thing I'll say here is it's damn inspiring to know that out of the 5 guys here who've been posting since the get-go, 4 of us have made it through to the end (with Soxrocks of course being the only exclusion, but he'll get 'em next time). It's damn inspiring to know that we all came here KNOWING we'd do this (though I seem to be the only "cocky" one who voiced that surity)


Actually if you look back you'll see there is more than just one of "you guys" who have been posting that are getting bypassed.... funny how I started this a year ago, cleared my background then got deployed overseas and all of a sudden come home and mysteriously dont pass the background....hmmmmm


----------



## j809

Good luck to everyone and do your best in the academy, it's one of the most rewarding careers.


----------



## Mitpo62

Three from our department are attending the BPD academy, which I believe is a first. Good luck to you all!


----------



## dotrat

And which dept. is that?


----------



## FiXXXer024

There were two guys at the table I was sitting at who were from outside depts, I can only remember one of their names though, one was a young indian kid and the other a middle aged white guy. Seemed like nice guys, real friendly.


----------



## dotrat

You were at the table next to me. We had one guy from Chelsea.


----------



## FiXXXer024

You didn't hear me yelling PICKLE? Lol, I jokingly said "pickle" a couple of times after the academy speakers just to see if anyone heard it. How'd you pass the hearing test!?!


----------



## dotrat

I was listening for 'pickle'...My bad, if I had heard it I would've followed suit. Have you checked out MHQ yet?


----------



## Auxguy2405

I just got off the Phone with Andres and they are going to fax me over a pcice sheet in a few minutes.


----------



## Auxguy2405

Doughboy's is also going to fax me a copy of a price list for equipment and uniforms


----------



## Auxguy2405

Price List from Andrea's below:
Long Sleve Shirts 21.95 ea
Short sleve shirts- 20.95 Ea
Pants- 22.95 ea
Belt- 19.00
Tie- 6.00
Hat-28.00
Shoes - 109.95
Right now MHQ looks like it is the best bet. but i will post the price list from them and the others as soon as i get them.


----------



## FiXXXer024

I'm going to go on my lunch break, I'm helping out a guy from BPD at my work right now who shops at MHQ and I told him what you got for a price at Andreas and he said I'm probably looking at the same price from MHQ plus they're much closer to me, so I may just go to them. I'll post up in a few hours what they give me for a price. They'll have hats there too I'm sure so if you guys go to Andreas and they don't have the 8-point hats, let me know and I'll pick up a few from MHQ.


----------



## dotrat

The fella 'Siggy" at Andreas told me on Saturday that he would not have the hats prior to the 27th. He has everything else but not the hats. I was going to head over to Andreas tomorrow morning to get it all done, then probably over to MHQ for the hat. Let know if you guys need anything.


----------



## Auxguy2405

Hey Fixxxer,
Andrea's does have the Hat's but i' will probably end up going with MHQ too. they are around the same price on some stuff like khaki's and cheaper on other stuff like Shoes


----------



## Auxguy2405

Hey Dotrat,
I would get the shoes from MHQ Andrea's wants 109 for them ands MHQ has them for $75 i aready reserve mines. i am heading to MHQ tomorrow morning.


----------



## dotrat

What time does MHQ open? Andrea's said they won't have the hats? Now they do?


----------



## Auxguy2405

MHQ opens at 8:30 I think. I will be there around 9:30 tomorrow


----------



## FiXXXer024

Hats won't be in until Monday at MHQ, they're low on belts and ties and have no shirts until Thursday, everything else there was pretty much the same price at Andrea's. HOWEVER, MHQ doesn't carry Blaur or whatever that brand sweater is so I had to get my sweater done at AAA Police Supply in Dedham (who were suprisingly nice despite reports I'd gotten of them being unfriendly and unhelpful). The sweater and a 20' tie (which MHQ was also out of) was $71 at AAA. Shoes, two t-shirts, 1 belt, 2 pairs of pants was $180 at MHQ. So right now I'm around $250 and still need to pay for another belt, a hat and my 4 shirts. So my estimate of paying about $400 should be right on the money.


----------



## dotrat

I think i'm going to go Andrea's 1st, then off to MHQ and wherever else my journet takes me. I called HR and asked about extra patch & rocker for and extra shirt...waiting to hear back...


----------



## FiXXXer024

That ought to be enough, Andrea's carries the 210 commando sweater? If so you should definately be all set, but like I said, Monday on the hats at MHQ.


----------



## Ranger2

OKay guys.. I went to Neptunes in Haverhill.. 284.00 for everything minus the sweater. They also sewed and tailored everything right there for me in an hour. The guy is awesome. Anyways, he doesn't carry Blaur.. so I am going to have to look elsewhere. Any hits for the sweater.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Ranger2 said:


> OKay guys.. I went to Neptunes in Haverhill.. 284.00 for everything minus the sweater. They also sewed and tailored everything right there for me in an hour. The guy is awesome. Anyways, he doesn't carry Blaur.. so I am going to have to look elsewhere. Any hits for the sweater.


The sweater is about $65 so that would put you right where Dotrat is at about $350 for the lot. Good deal.


----------



## Auxguy2405

I know this stuff it kind of expensive, but trust me get a extra set of khakis (shirt and pants) if you can. It makes life so much eaiser.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Gotta find out the situation on getting more patches first... I'm going to pick up my sweater right now.


----------



## Auxguy2405

If you are getting it from either AAA, or MHQ they have Extra Patches for additional uniforms. I bough an extra set today from MHQ and they supplied the patches. All the supply stores that deal with BPD have a stock of Patches and Rockers.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Alright I've got a question/concern... The sweater, I just got it back from AAA, it LOOKS up to spec, patches, badge mount, elbows, etc... except for one thing. On the list it says the epaulets on the shoulders should attatch with Velcro. The sweater doesn't come that way though, they come stitched down. AAA looked at my list, didn't even make a note of the Velcro part and said "oh yeah, don't worry about that, it comes like that". MAKE SURE YOU CHECK THIS WHEN YOU GET YOUR SWEATER BACK, you don't want to get bagged for something this stupid. I'm going to take it somewhere else to have the epaulets velcro'd. Does that sound right? I think so...


----------



## Auxguy2405

Well let me know where you get it done at so i can bring mines.


----------



## Bri9801

Don't worry about it, the specs for the sweater are old, Blauer doesn't make them with velcro anymore


----------



## FiXXXer024

Bri9801 said:


> Don't worry about it, the specs for the sweater are old, Blauer doesn't make them with velcro anymore


I believe you, it's just that the list specifies Velcro for the epaulets. Even though most of the stuff was signed by O'Toole (who of course is gone, ergo the stuff may not have been updated), I'm going to err on the side of safety and have them Velcro'd. Remember to take the tags off your shoes and pants too folks, no stupid errors.


----------



## FiXXXer024

What do you guys think, should the whole epaulet be able to come off or do you just velcro the pointed section near the collar?


----------



## 94c

FiXXXer024 said:


> What do you guys think, should the whole epaulet be able to come off or do you just velcro the pointed section near the collar?


if all else fails try using duct tape.


----------



## BSP268

This Post Is For The Two Schoolys That Are Leaving The School Police On The 27th And Becoming Boston Police Officer Good Luck!!! And Beware Of The Donut Man On The First Day.....one Dozen!


----------



## Mitpo62

dotrat said:


> And which dept. is that?


Taunton. They're good folks and we're sure they'll do well. Good luck to you all!


----------



## BSP268

Bitter Are We!


----------



## FiXXXer024

So whats happening guys? Are we all ready yet? Monday I should have my shirts, then everything is off to the drycleaners to get pressed and creased and all that good stuff.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Ok my stuff is off at the dry cleaners getting pressed and getting velcro put on the epaulets (yeah, that's right. I decided to do it.) They're not going to be all done until Friday, which seems like a long time. Auxguy, I've got your hat if you see this post. Anyone else who sees it, hats are in at MHQ in Westie but they're going fast, call them and have them put one aside NOW if you still need one.

BTW, haha check out the mood indicator... cynical... bwahahaha.


----------



## tmp

I was bypassed for this class. I never even made it to the medical check. I can't think of a good reason why. Do people need juice to get on the BPD? Is there a racial quota? It seems like it is near impossible to get on the BPD unless your a cadet. Can some one fill me in here? I hear that people who scored in the 80's are in the nezt class. Something just doesn't seem right.


----------



## bspd103

What did you score on the test? Do you have a clean background? Good job history? vet? Juice can help you,(as it can with any city/state job) but there are plenty of people who get on without juice.


----------



## tmp

I scored a 92. No criminal record. Army background and I am a Deputy Sheriff. I don't know....


----------



## csauce777

tmp said:


> I scored a 92. No criminal record. Army background and *I am a Deputy Sheriff.* I don't know*.*...


Re-read your post...the answer should pop out at you :mrgreen: j/k


----------



## FiXXXer024

As far as I can tell it's all luck. I'm not sure... but I'm slowing starting to believe the rumor that they're looking for more then just military experience nowadays for BPD. It might have something to do with the amount of people in the military now as it relates to the quality of the people coming out but it seems like a lot of military guys are griping over being bypassed, and I honestly can't blame them. If you served your country and you were a genuinely good soldier during your time there, you most certainly deserve to have that factor into your consideration for this job. Some military guys seem to think they're entitled to a job though just because they were in the military. A friend who is absolutely the stupidest kid I knew in high school, hung with a crowd of phucktards and only joined the military because he "didn't know what to do after high school" is crying because he got bypassed. He doesn't seem to understand that just because he did his job, it doesn't negate the fact that they're going to look back in his criminal record, see all these things he did in high school, talk to his neighbors and hear about what an idiot he was, and BPD's going to tell him "thanks, but no thanks". And please, this is not a knock on you guys here or anyone who got bypassed, this is just one kid I know. Don't generalize off it. It's just that some people don't seem to understand that there's more to picking candidates then just seeing if they have a military record and giving them the job.


----------



## 4ransom

tmp said:


> I scored a 92. No criminal record. Army background and I am a Deputy Sheriff. I don't know....


You may have gotten a bad refrence from your current LE agency... Have you gotten into any trouble or ruffled any feathers? Have any enemies on the job? I'm not accusing, just asking.


----------



## Robert35

Remember It is 6 Months of Training and You should keep a good look at your Money. The cost to get out is about 1000.00 when you have to buy your equipment like pants, shirts, jackets etc... Best Bet is to Brown Bag it so you won't be spending money on Lunches. Most classes have Dues to pay for the Class Gift Etc... So Again Make sure you keep tight with your money until you get out of the Class. Also remember to be on Time all the time or you will see what will happen by the Instructors. Good Luck and Keep Together as a Team.


----------



## FiXXXer024

Thanks Robert, come visit us :-D, remember to use code-word PICKLE.


----------



## Ranger2

Pickle.. ha ha .. that worked before


----------



## Guest

Robert35 said:


> Best Bet is to Brown Bag it so you won't be spending money on Lunches.


Better still, ask your friends to have a pizza delivered to the academy for you at lunch time. The instructors really like to see a recruit's friends watch out for them.


----------



## tmp

I don't know guys. I agree with what all of you are saying. I definately didn't get a bad reference from work. Even if someone sucks I hear it is a liability to give them a bad reference these days. Who is to say that you were a good employee and there is just some resentment or your old boss disliked you. Everyone tells me that a bad reference is grounds for a law suite. I agree that some people go over board with their "rights as military personnel". I also know how they feel being one. Sure people may have things in their past...but I think some military personnel are a little angered when their integrity is questioned after they signed up to defend their country after 9/11. People in todays era don't sign up fo an easy way out because "They don't know what they want to do". They KNOW they will go to war and serve their country. They know that they will experience the horrors of war. If that is not a measure of moral character, then I don't know what is.


----------



## Robert35

FiXXXer024 said:


> Thanks Robert, come visit us :-D, remember to use code-word PICKLE.


Good One, your still using the word pickle to get to someone. I will *check* on you and you will be pretty surprized when I do. Fixxer024 when your name is called out on the first day of Recruits Roll Call answer up. 
</IMG>


----------



## Bri9801

Robert35 said:


> Fixxer024 when your name is called out on the first day of Recruits Roll Call answer up.


Might have to swing by the Academy on Monday to see it.....

:BNANA: :BNANA:


----------



## FiXXXer024

Robert35 said:


> Good One, your still using the word pickle to get to someone. I will *check* on you and you will be pretty surprized when I do. Fixxer024 when your name is called out on the first day of Recruits Roll Call answer up.
> </IMG>


Nah pickle never actually worked, all the other guys were too afraid to get spotted I guess. I wasn't seriously going to use it anyway, but now it's become more of a running gag.
Why is "check" in bold? is there a hidden meaning or just a typo?


----------



## Bri9801

Good Luck tommorrow Guys!!!

Remember. most of what they call you isn't personal (well some of it anyway)


----------



## tomcats

Sleep well tonight my prettys!! Day one, just for fun! Boy I'd hate to be fixxxer!!!Good luck all it will only seem like an eternity!!


----------



## Robert35

Never Know who is going to be Watching. Just stay in line and don't screw up when your off duty. Good Luck hope to see ya in a Few Months.


----------



## Bri9801

tomcats said:


> Day one, just for fun! Boy I'd hate to be fixxxer!!!


Yeah, LOADS of fun  

At least Fixxer will be that one guy who gets yelled at so much he takes the heat off of the rest of the class


----------



## FiXXXer024

Bri9801 said:


> Yeah, LOADS of fun
> 
> At least Fixxer will be that one guy who gets yelled at so much he takes the heat off of the rest of the class


How do you figure? I havn't done anything to warrant getting any more then anyone else.


----------



## Bri9801

Gee, these guys got quiet quick......

I wonder how Day 1 and 2 went......

Remeber guys...Hell week isn't even half over yet


----------



## smd6169

How many started the academy?


----------



## copcop

ya think the instructors have been following this thread and let them all have it??? That might explain the sudden silence here.


----------



## tomcats

It has been awfully quiet this week. I wonder what could of happened?????


----------



## Bri9801

smd6169 said:


> How many started the academy?


I heard 108 started.

Down to 102 at the end of Day 3


----------



## Bri9801

http://www.45-06.com


----------



## smd6169

Nice site!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

So how's our old pal FiXXXy doing?


----------



## BrickCop

That's a great site, the holiday run pics had me howling, funny stuff.


----------

